# Phoenix Area Get Together - April 25th, 2015



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Wake up everybody!! It's been too quiet here in the Valley of the Sun. So, let's have a GTG. I have my system operating again, and some new goodies to showcase.  I will throw out the following dates: April 11, 18 or 25. State your preference and let's get a great turnout.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> Wake up everybody!! It's been too quiet here in the Valley of the Sun. So, let's have a GTG. I have my system operating again, and some new goodies to showcase.  I will throw out the following dates: April 11, 18 or 25. State your preference and let's get a great turnout.


April evening of the 18th works for me. I have to work overtime on the 11th and 25th.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

18th works for me, I'll be in town for a wedding...again.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

18th is a bad week for me...the guys at McCain Mobile Audio in NM are having a show...I'm planning on running out there to support them as they've supported the AZ comps.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

You guys dish it out get a date on paper, I will be there no matter what day it is. 
Thanks again Don for putting these together, I always enjoy myself.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

If it is done on the 25th I could probably make it. I won't be back in the country the other dates.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

The real Subzero said:


> April evening of the 18th works for me. I have to work overtime on the 11th and 25th.


i can do any really.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Inventory on the 11th for me :mean:...so, I can do the 18th.

Guess I need to get my ass in gear and build the enclosure for my new 12's


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bump.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Since I'll be missing the comp in Mesa this weekend, I really want to make out for this. Just let me know the date!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Let me know the date too! The new beast will be up and running for sure.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to have my build ready for this meet as well. I sure hope people take an interest in attending this. Maybe buzzman can message everyone who previously attended? I took my doors to be wrapped, not too happy with the work the guy is doing. So my doors might look like crap at this meet but hopefully they sound beautiful.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Its kinda funny, everyone's systems are in a state of disarray (including me) and were all clamoring to get them done by the time this GTG comes around. This should be a good day of demos if everyones timeline falls into place with getting them done! Im looking forward and its giving me motivatio.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Guys, thanks for all the posts so far. The date will be April 25th as I have a conflict now on the 18th (my daughter's school choir will be singing with Foreigner!!, and the 25th seemed to work best for most people. Rich Agins of Epic Audio has agreed to host our event again, so many thanks in advance to Rich for his hospitality. For those who haven't been there before, or don't remember, his shop is located at JSC Motorcars, 7863 E McClain Drive, Scottsdale, AZ 85260: 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0xcafe0060d24fd163

Please spread the word.

Looking forward to seeing you guys after such a long hiatus.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for all the posts so far. The date will be April 25th as I have a conflict now on the 18th (my daughter's school choir will be singing with Foreigner!!, and the 25th seemed to work best for most people. Rich Agins of Epic Audio has agreed to host our event again, so many thanks in advance to Rich for his hospitality. For those who haven't been there before, or don't remember, his shop is located at JSC Motorcars, 7863 E McClain Drive, Scottsdale, AZ 85260:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0xcafe0060d24fd163
> 
> ...


What is the start and end time.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Buzzman said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for all the posts so far. The date will be April 25th as I have a conflict now on the 18th (my daughter's school choir will be singing with Foreigner!!, and the 25th seemed to work best for most people. Rich Agins of Epic Audio has agreed to host our event again, so many thanks in advance to Rich for his hospitality. For those who haven't been there before, or don't remember, his shop is located at JSC Motorcars, 7863 E McClain Drive, Scottsdale, AZ 85260:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0xcafe0060d24fd163
> 
> ...


If Foreigner is going to be in town... maybe we can get them interested in our hobby


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

What time are we meeting?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I want to see what the extended weather forecast looks like before firming up a time. We have had a stretch of unusually warm weather lately.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll throw a tentative yes on that.

Josh


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

I should be there....looking forward to catching up with everyone!!


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

won't be able to make this one as I'll be out of town, also my system is not quite done, so I hope you all have fun and will try to catch the next one!


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Just realized....this is the same day as my car clubs car show...I gotta hang with the club and help out with the show. I'll see if I can sneak out for a bit...
DARN IT!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

One of these days I will make it to one of your meets Don. Me and Jenny are planning it. When is it best to see Sedona? Or the Grand Canyon? Summer time or Fall or Winter?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> One of these days I will make it to one of your meets Don. Me and Jenny are planning it. When is it best to see Sedona? Or the Grand Canyon? Summer time or Fall or Winter?


Chad, it would be awesome if you could make it out here sometime. I would recommend September/October to visit Sedona, the Grand Canyon, etc. The weather is really nice up there that time of the year. And, if you were planning a visit around that time, the weather here is much more conducive to holding a meet. Let me know, Bro.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

QUOTE=JoshHefnerX;2272338]I'll throw a tentative yes on that.

Josh[/QUOTE]

Josh, I hope you will be able to make it.




thehoff said:


> Just realized....this is the same day as my car clubs car show...I gotta hang with the club and help out with the show.  I'll see if I can sneak out for a bit...
> DARN IT!!!


Why not bring some of the clubbies to hear what good car audio systems sound like?!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I should be there. Although my system honestly the tune is pretty bad, and I've got some more work to do on it. 

How many people are actually going to be showing up?

Don you need me to bring anything?

Josh


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Don, have you decided what time of the day this will be? It will help me decide what night I stay over. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I will be there for sure with bells on! Got mine fired up today finally after a very stressful troubleshooting session. Will continue to fine tune it so it's ready for the show! I'm interested in the time as well. Earlier would be better because I have to be gone by 4.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Somewhat early would be better from a heat standpoint. I'm a big ***** in the heat. 

Josh


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The weather forecast looks good. I have generally started these around 11 or Noon, so how does that sound?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd even be ok with 10, but whatever works. It's been really nice in the mornings and that would provide a little time to get lunch set up... assuming we are doing food again?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone, unfortunately, the Get Together will have to be rescheduled.  I have learned from Rich Agins that the property where our event was to be held has been sold, and that the new owner is planning to have construction on the premises this weekend. Outside noise is not conducive to a rewarding Get Together. 

Rich will be moving to a new location near the Scottsdale Airport. He has offered to host our event at his new location as part of a Grand Opening celebration. We will plan on doing it in mid-May, and I will start a new thread for this event. Sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's too bad!  I know at least a few guys were coming from out of town. If people still want to make the trip, I would be happy to host at my house in Gilbert. As long as it's not an SPL competition  I'm on about 2 acres so there is plenty of room, and I could grill/BBQ and people could bring whatever they want to drink. If there is enough interest in this, let me know. 

Mike
480.440.2018
[email protected]


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Well... that's not awesome. But stuff happens.

Mike, whereabouts in Gilbert are you? It'd be a long haul for me I'm by the cardinals stadium but I may feel up to making it out your way. I'd have to pack some clean underwear though that's almost an overnight trip... lol

Josh


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol. I'm on Gilbert and Ray. If it's too far or nobody wants to come, no worries. Just figured I would offer.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Its a little bit of a haul, but I'd love to see you new setup. If the offer is still open, pm me your address.
Josh


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

ive been buried in the workshop for the past 3 days trying to finish up my car. I totally missed that it was moved to another date. Im down to head up to Mikes house.
Thank you Mike!!!!!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> Lol. I'm on Gilbert and Ray.


Didn't realize you were that close to me Mikey! I am @ Recker and Ray. I drive right by you twice a day.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

dobson / elliott here.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah Bill, I am close! I will have to meet up and demo the car for you. SubZero- wish you guys would have come! Lots of us out in the east valley.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks again mike for the burgers and for the RTA time, even with the rag-tag processor setup that i have currently, a few minutes of audiocontrol RTA time- it made my drive home pretty nice. It was a nice afternoon.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

My pleasure! Appreciate you making the drive up.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Im in the middle of a rebuild. hope fully its completed soon.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for having us Mike. Great burgers!

Josh


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone one wanna try to plan this again?


----------



## dls1234 (Jul 19, 2013)

Is this going to happen again any time soon? Now that I've got my truck going I'd really like to hear some others so I have something to compare to.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...465-whos-down-az-sq-kickback.html#post2472161


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Lets get this subject some CPR... any new timeline and or new info on a GTG for the arizona crew??


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, there is a MECA show in Avondale on the 29th of August I'm thinking on going to... I think it's part of a larger show, so it might not be that conducive to a gtg. 

http://mecaevents.azurewebsites.net/#details/1881


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Hell yes! Thats what im talking about..... lol.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Ive had too much coffee this morning.... im alittle too enthusiastic for this early in the morning... NOT! Lolololol


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I havent competed in a while so I might come out for this. Can we get all the gtg guys to come out to this and do a gtg at the meca show


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I will be heading up to this event... would be great for everyone to meet up!


----------

